# Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?



## Angiemk1975 (29. Okt. 2007)

Hallo Leute, wollte mal fragen, wer hier ein Aquarium besitzt??? Welche Fische habt Ihr drin??? Auch Kaltwasserfische??? Holt Ihr, falls Ihr kleine Teiche besitzt, die Goldfische vom Teich auch im Winter ins Aquarium??? 
LG und danke im Voraus für die Antwort(en)!!!Angie


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?*

Hallöle,
ich hab extra ein Aquarium als Winterquartier angeschafft. Seit 6 Wochen paddeln meine 3 Schleierschwänze munter umher.

180 Liter
Eheim Pro mit 350 l/h

Alles Top, Wasserwerte Super und die Biester wachsen immer noch wie verrückt


LG
Uwe


----------



## Annett (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?*

Hallo Angie.

Aquarien haben hier einige bzw. sie legen sich nach und nach welche zu.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6795

Auch hier findet man ab und an Bilder davon.

Ich denke, nur ein Bruchteil wird seine Fische den Winter über drinnen halten.... bei den meisten ist der Teich tief genug oder sie liegen in einer milden Gegend. 
Versuch mal die Suchfunktion mit Aquarium und __ Schleierschwanz. Denke, da kommt was raus (habs aber nicht probiert).
Ich hab ein Barschbecken und eines mit Perlhuhnbärblingen (Galaxys) + 2 Welsen.
Also nix Kaltwasser.

Die Goldis müssen sich so durchschlagen und machen das seit Jahren erfolgreich.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?*

Hi Angie,

ich hab nur noch 2 Aquarien, ein kleines 560l Becken mit afrikanische Fischen (Arnoldichthys spilopterus - Großschuppensalmler, Pantodon buchholzii - Schmetterlingsfisch, Ctenopoma acutirostre - Leopardbuschfisch, Pelvicachromis pulcher - Purpurprachtbarsch und einigen Brochis splendens - Smaragdpanzerwelsen als Bodenputzer.

Im anderen 960l Becken tummeln sich meine Kuschelfische:  12 Serrasalmus nattereri - Roter Piranha und 6 Heros ssp. - Augenfleckbuntbarsche. In das Becken sind auch immer mal ein paar Goldfische gekommen  . Die Piris hatten sie "immer zum fressen gern". War die einfachste Lösung um den dauerenden "Karnickelfischnachwuchs":beeten:  loszuwerden (wenn der __ Reiher mal wieder länger nicht kam) und die Piranhas konnten sich artgerecht ernähren - jetzt müssen sie sich leider wieder mit Tiefkühlkost zufrieden geben 

Kaltwasserfische gibts erst wieder wenn der Teichumbau fertig ist, aber nie wieder !!!!! Goldfische 

MfG Frank


----------



## loserofday (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?*

Hallo
Haben auch noch ein paar Aquarien.Aber auch bei uns sind keine Kaltwasser Fische drin.Wenn du deine Goldis drinnen überwintern möchtest und kein Aquarium hast,da gibt es doch diese Miniteiche für auf den Balkon und für drinen.Habe mal bei Bekannten gesehen,da kann man auch wenige kleine Fische gut drin überwintern.Nur halt nicht zu viele.
Gruß Birgitt


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?*

Hallo.

Aquarien habe ich auch. Ein Warmwasser, eins mit Zimmertemperatur, eins zum überwintern meiner Seerose -> hier zu sehen und im Keller noch zwei zum überwintern der __ Sonnenbarsche.


----------



## Janski (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?*

Hallo Angiemik,
ich habe ein 240l Mittelamerikabecken und ein 200l Becken in dem sich zwei Florida-Krebse tummeln. 

Viele Grüße, janski


----------



## Lorenz89 (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?*

Hi


ich habe ein 200 l Becken mit Channa Gachua (Schlangenkopffischen) und ein 112 ¿ (Ironie) l Becken mit Antennenwelsen und Red Cherry (Zwerggarnelen).




Über Sommer hatte ich einige Guppys in einem miniteich in der Hoffnung,dass sie sich super vermehren! Fehlanzeige   Die habe ich vor ein paar Wochen reingeholt...


----------



## CharlyB (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?*

Hi

also, ich habe derzeit 14 Aquarien >125 liter (die kleineren rechne ich nicht  ).

Darin schiwmmen : 
Potamotrygon histrix, Potamotrygon Reticulatus, Potamotrygon Scobina (alles Süßwasserstachelrochen).
Diskus, Skalara, Channa Orientalis, Wabenschilderwelse, Ancistrus und noch etwas "Kleingemüse".

Aber leider noch keine Fische im Teich (weil erst in der Planung).

Grüße, Charly.


----------



## tomz (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?*

Also ich hab 2 Aquarien und gebe die Goldfische über den Winter auch ins Aquarium. 

Gruß
tomz


----------



## Angiemk1975 (7. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?*

Hallo Tomz, wie groß sind Deine Aquarien??? Klappt es gut mit dem Umsetzen der Goldfische??? Ich werde das in Kürze auch tun und habe Angst was falsch zu machen. Wie groß sind Deine Goldfische??? LG ANGIE


----------



## Angiemk1975 (5. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?*

Hallo lieber Tomz, hast Du meine Frage übersehen?? Kein Problem, das kann passieren. Würde mich aber sehr über Deine Antwort freuen!!! LG ANGIE


----------



## Redlisch (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?*

Hiho,
war eben noch dabei bei den 4 Becken etwas Wasser zu wechseln, als ich beim 700er deutlich von den Barschen darauf hingewiesen wurde das heute hier nicht Mulmgesaugt wird ...

War ja schon etwas verwundert ... aber die Antwort war dann doch noch gefunden worden ...

Die Blaupunktbundbarsche haben ein Gelege ...


----------



## Fietje69 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?*

ja 2 kleine Becken als Beobachtungsstation zur Zeit ist aber nur ein Becken besetzt mit einem kleinem Koi ( hat ne Seitenflosse verloren / Wunde und einem dickem Bauch) und als Gesellschaft ein gelber __ Goldfisch...


----------



## Teichfutzi (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?*

Ich habe auch 2 Aquarien.
eins mit 54l und 3 Dornaugen und einer Siamesischen Rüsselbarbe und einst mit 112l und 10 Neonsalmlern, 3 blauen Antennenwelsen, 3 Prachtschmerlen (ich weiß dass das Aquarium für die zu klein ist) und 3 Metallpanzerwelse, die aber möglichst bald auf >6 "aufgestockt" werden

Da sollen aber noch ein Purpurprachtbarschpärchen und ein paar Guppys als Lebendfutterpoduzenten rein.

Jetzt sehe ich mal, wie viele hier ein Aquarium haben, wäre es nicht sinnvoll, hier ein Unterforum für Aquariumsachen reinzustellen? Das hier ist zwar ein Teich-Forum, aber ich würde nicht sagen, dass es verkehrt ist.


----------



## alex001 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?*

Hallo !!!

Dann melde ich mich jetzt auch mal 

Bin nämlich auch Aquariumbesitzer.

Ich habe 3 Aquarien.

Alles Kaltwasseraquarien.
Ein Aquarium von 54 l
Ein Aquarium von 60 l
Ein Aquarium von 200 l

Zur Zeit sind in allen drei Aquarien Goldfische drin.

Beabsichtige jedoch das Große mit Sonnenbarschen zu bestücken.
Hat jemand zufälligerweise von euch ebenso Sonnebarsche im Aquarium?


Schönen Abend noch


Gruß

Alex


----------



## Marco (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?*

Ich mache hier gerade ein wasserwechsel bei meinem 385er und fische dabei ab und an kleine antennenwelsbabys aus dem Filterbecken.
Besatz und Deko sind derzeit etwas traurig, soll sich aber ändern wenn ich Urlaub habe.
1 Wabenschilderwels, viele kleine Antennenwelse und eine noch einsame Keilfleckbarbe.


----------



## jochen (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?*

Hi,



			
				Teichfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt sehe ich mal, wie viele hier ein Aquarium haben, wäre es nicht sinnvoll, hier ein Unterforum für Aquariumsachen reinzustellen? Das hier ist zwar ein Teich-Forum, aber ich würde nicht sagen, dass es verkehrt ist.



momentan wird das wirklich nicht gehen,
ein neues Unterforum wäre zwar für mich sehr reizvoll,
jedoch würde es den Rahmen hier in diese Forum sprengen,

bei so vielen Beiträgen, die wir Moderatoren zumindest lesen sollten,
wäre das kein Hobby mehr,
ich denke ihr solltet das verstehen.

und nun will ich mich mal outen... 

112 ltr... mit sechs betta imbellis (schaumnestbauende Kampffische)

50 ltr... mit vier betta albimarginata (maulbrütende Kampffische)

30 ltr Aufzuchtbecken für die Maulbrüter  (siehe oben)

60 ltr. Garnelenbecken mit  5 ancistrus claro (Welse)

50 ltr mit 10 Ziersalmlern

30 ltr. Endlers Guppy Aufzucht

470 ltr Südamerikabecken

12 ltr Pflanzenbecken ohne Technik...
darin blüht momentan wie geschrieben ohne Beleuchtung... 
der brasilianische __ Wassernabel...


----------



## Teichfutzi (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> momentan wird das wirklich nicht gehen,
> ein neues Unterforum wäre zwar für mich sehr reizvoll,
> jedoch würde es den Rahmen hier in diese Forum sprengen,
> 
> ...



Und wenn man das nicht als "richtiges" Unterforum macht, was nicht sonderlich "kontrolliert" wird, sondern nur so zum Austausch (ja ist jetzt sehr dumm formuliert, aber ich denke du weißt, was ich meine.)

Was sind eig die wichtigsten Gründe, warum die Mods alles gelesen haben sollten? Wenn hier "Schindluder" getrieben wird, dann können das ja alle anderen euch melden, deshalb würde dem doch eigentlich nichts im Wege stehen, ausser du sagst mir jetzt noch ganz andere Gründe, wo ich nicht drauf gekommen wäre, die nicht so einfach aus dem Weg zu räumen sind.


----------



## Petra (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?*

Hallo

Wir haben auch ein AQ mit Mbunas 450l und ein Aufzuchtbecken von 60l.
Meine Goldis bleiben im Teich und kommen nicht ins AQ im Winter.


----------



## jochen (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?*

Hallo Benjamin,

es gibt soviele Dinge auf dem geachtet werden muß,
es könnten hier politische, religiöse, rasistische, ü 18 ... usw.  Bildchen und Texte eingestellt werden,

Werbung und Links zu Themen im www. an denen ich gar nicht denken mag,  und, und...

Annett, als Admin kann da sehr schnell in`s Hintertreffen geraden,
es würde den Rahmen einfach nur sprengen, wenn es hier noch um Aquaristik gehen sollte.

Es gibt sehr gute Aquaristikforen,
wer sich hier in diesen Forum einbringen will, kann ja im Haustierthema (Plauderecke)  schreiben.


----------



## Teichfutzi (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?*

ok ok aber ich hab keine Lust, in so vielen Foren Mitglied zu sein...
Aber ok stimmt wenn mal ne wichtige Frage auftaucht, kann ich dich auch so stellen...


----------



## Kareem (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?*

Hallo,
ic habe drei Becken:
1 12 Aufzucktbecken, aslo ständig wechselnder Besatz
2. 45l Poecilia wingei- Artenbecken
3. 54l Gesellschaftsbecken mit Corydoras aeneus und Tanichthys albonubes


----------



## Kareem (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer hat hier ein Aquarium?*

@Charlyb; Wie groß sind die Becken mit den Rochen?


----------

